# Glass Jars



## green857 (Jan 7, 2011)

So I guess this is a common idea as Cableguy is doing this too. See this thread.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/journals/81901-spawn-boredom-2.html
I'm playing around with growing plants emersed in lidded jars. Makes for some interesting mix of plants and mini landscapes.

























Fern, sphagnum, Java moss, D Ch Sword, ?








Sphagnum and Java fern


----------



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

:shock: That is awesome. How do you keep moisture up? Do you have to spray every day or something? What kind of soil is that? What do you do for light? Details, man. Details. Lol.

Following this one for sure. May have to try one. On a funny note. Apparently we eat the same pasta sauce. Lol.


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

Lol .....my daughter (20) made one for me using a light bulb!
I love good pasta .... Lol


----------



## green857 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks!
Cableguy, Well I pick the sauce specifically for the jars LOL.
No misting except when I seal the jar, and I really tighen the lid.
I do try to make sure there is alot of water in each jar and a small pool in each one.
Material is peatmoss with a small amount of organic compost.
Lighting just a reg 2x4 foot fluorescent light.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

green857 said:


> Thanks!
> Cableguy, Well I pick the sauce specifically for the jars LOL.
> No misting except when I seal the jar, and I really tighen the lid.
> I do try to make sure there is alot of water in each jar and a small pool in each one.
> ...


Not bad. I am thinking I should not have punched a hole in the top of them. So far, I have been spraying once a day. I may stop that though and just spray as needed.

Lol. I saw those jars in the store, and thought they were great because of how the lid goes on. Going to have to turn one on it's side now, and try that.


----------



## myjohnson (Jan 16, 2007)

Looks trippy but cool!


----------



## D9Vin (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, I got some, but yours look alot nicer, haha.


----------



## green857 (Jan 7, 2011)

An upright jar with Riccia, mosses and some chain sword. These will eventuallybe used for other emersed projects.


----------

